# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hersenschudding - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hersenschudding* 

Wanneer een slachtoffer na een slag of val bewusteloos is (of geweest is), wijst dat op een hersenschudding. Nadien kunnen hoofdpijn, duizeligheid of misselijkheid optreden. Vaak herinnert het slachtoffer zich niet wat er gebeurd is. Omdat er tijdens de eerste 24 uur verwikkelingen kunnen optreden moet iemand uit de omgeving het slachtoffer om de twee uur controleren om te kijken of deze goed reageert. 

*Symptomen* 
Verschijnselen die op een hersenschudding kunnen duiden zijn:
• sufheid
• hoofdpijn 
• duizeligheid
• geheugenverlies
• (kortdurende) bewusteloosheid
• misselijkheid/braken
• dubbel zien, last van licht en geluid


*Indeling ernst hersenschudding*: 

*Graad 1 
Slachtoffer raakt niet buiten bewustzijn
A Verwardheid gedurende enkele seconden
B Symptomen van hersenschudding verdwijnend binnen 15 minuten
C Symptomen van hersenschudding langer durend dan 15 minuten

*Graad 2
Korter dan 5 minuten buiten bewustzijn en/of geheugenverlies korter dan 30 minuten

*Graad 3
Bewustzijnsverlies langer dan 5 minuten en/of geheugenverlies langer dan 30 minuten 


*Eerste hulp* 
• laat het slachtoffer rustig zitten of liggen tot de duizelingen verdwijnen.
• Indien het slachtoffer goed bewust is en geen verdere klachten heeft, volstaat het bij graad 1 om het slachtoffer te observeren en na te gaan of de toestand verbetert.
• Blijft de hoofdpijn bestaan of treden er andere verschijnselen op, schakel dan zo snel mogelijk een arts in.
• Indien de hersenschudding gebeurt tijdens sportbeoefening, is het, met uitzondering van een hersenschudding Graad 1A het best om te stoppen. De symptomen kunnen namelijk verergeren bij inspanning.

Bij twijfel over de ernst van de hersenschudding: altijd een arts raadplegen. Bij Graad 2 en 3 is altijd medische verzorging aangewezen. Bij een Graad 3 hersenschudding is zelfs een neurologisch onderzoek in een ziekenhuis aangewezen. 


*Tijdens de eerste 24 uren* 
De behandeling van een hersenschudding vergt meestal 1 tot 3 dagen volledige bedrust. Alleen gedurende de eerste 24 uur na het ongeval moet u regelmatig door een familielid of huisgenoot worden gecontroleerd. Het is de bedoeling dat u om de 2 uur wakker gemaakt wordt en dat u enkele vragen gesteld worden (zoals naam en adres) om te controleren of uw bewustzijn in orde is. 
Bij twijfel moet er onmiddellijk een arts geraadpleegd worden of moet het slachtoffer naar een spoedafdeling van het ziekenhuis. 
Ook bij bloedverlies uit oren en/of neus, of wanneer de toestand van het slachtoffer verergert (bv. erger wordende hoofdpijn, braken, toenemende sufheid, trage ademhaling, trage pols...) is dringende medische hulp nodig. Deze verschijnselen kunnen wijzen op een hersenletsel. 
U mag gedurende deze eerste 24 uur geen slaapmiddelen, aspirine of alcohol gebruiken. Bij hoofdpijn mag u wel een paracetamol ( vb dafalgan®, perdolan®,panadol® ...) nemen, maximum 4x1 gram per dag voor een normaale, gezonde volwassene, met telkens minstens 4u tussenpauze. 


*Na een hersenschudding* 
De eerste dagen of weken na het ongeval kunnen tal van klachten optreden. Veel voorkomende klachten zijn hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, vermoeidheid, gevoeligheid voor licht en geluid, dubbel zien, traag denken, problemen met concentreren, prikkelbaarheid en onthouden.
De klachten gaan meestal vanzelf over, maar het kan wel enkele weken duren. Als de klachten na enkele dagen niet verminderen of erger worden, moet u zeker een arts raadplegen. 
Afhankelijk van de ernst van de klachten zal u één tot meerdere dagen in bed moeten blijven, het best in een verduistere kamer. Na de eerste 24 uren moet u geleidelijk aan opnieuw uit bed komen. Doe dit niet te snel. Een mogelijk schema is bv. de tweede dag 3 keer een half uur, de volgende dag 3 keer een uur, de vierde dag 3 keer twee uur, de vijfde dag alleen in de middag nog een tweetal uren rusten, enz. 


*Vermijd tijdens de eerste weken* 
• alcohol: zolang u niet volledig hersteld bent, verergert het gebruik van alcohol alle symptomen van de hersenschudding;
• Auto- of motorrijden: pas als u zeker weet dat uw concentratie voldoende is, u snel genoeg kunt reageren op onverwachte situaties en u afstanden goed in kunt schatten, mag u weer autorijden.
• Sporten. Breng uzelf niet in situaties waarbij u weer een klap tegen het hoofd kunt krijgen. Vermijd activiteiten als voetbal en skateboarden tot u bent hersteld. In de meeste sportverenigingen is een medische controle nodig voor u opnieuw kan beginnen sporten. 


*Terug naar school of werk* 
Ga pas terug naar school of aan het werk als de ergste klachten voorbij zijn. In het begin kan het nodig zijn dat u het wat trager aan doet, of ervoor zorgt om af en toe even te kunnen rusten, dat u een rumoerige omgeving vermijdt, enz. In het begin kan u sneller vermoeid zijn, problemen hebben om u te concentreren enz., wat bv. bij studeren erg vervelend is. Breng uw collega’s op het werk of uw medeleerlingen en de leraar op school op de hoogte van uw hersenschudding, zodat ze er rekening mee kunnen houden. Bij examens kan het nodig zijn om die uit te stellen. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

